# Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Fack Ju Göhte: Erfolgreichster Film 2013 vor Django Unchained und Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde


----------



## Deewee (3. Januar 2014)

Der war gut ohne Frage... aber besser als der Hobbit / Django ?
*Im Leben nicht*


----------



## Rabowke (3. Januar 2014)

... von besser steht da ja nichts, oder? 

Django bzw. ein Quentin-Film ist halt sehr speziell, Hobbit 2 lief ja erst im Dezember an. Also sprechen wir hier nur von wirtschaftlich erfolgreich, und selbst das ist bei Hobbit verfälscht.

Wir haben Fack ... leider verpasst, da waren wir im Urlaub. D.h. wir werden den mal in der Videothek ausleihen ...


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2014)

Ich war vor einer Woche drin und selbst da waren die Kinosäle, in denen FJG lief, noch restlos ausverkauft. Und das ca. 6 Wochen nach Kinostart. 
Ich fand ihn insgesamt ziemlich gut, vorhersehbar und etwas kitschig zwar, aber trotzdem unterhaltsam und lustig.


----------



## golani79 (3. Januar 2014)

Vlt. ist auch einfach nur die Überschrift verwirrend - Erfolgreichster Film 2013 - auf den ersten Blick dachte ich mir nur wtf? das gibts sicher nicht, da es für mich suggeriert hat, es würde sich um den erfolgreichsten Film 2013 generell handeln.

Liest man weiter, bestätigt sich der Verdacht, dass der Film in Deutschland an der Spitze ist.
Hab den  Film noch nicht gesehen. Werd mir den wohl mal zu Hause anschauen, wenns den Film dann auf DVD / BR gibt - komme irgendwie nur noch ziemlich selten ins Kino


----------



## Matthias Dammes (3. Januar 2014)

golani79 schrieb:


> Vlt. ist auch einfach nur die Überschrift verwirrend - Erfolgreichster Film 2013 - auf den ersten Blick dachte ich mir nur wtf? das gibts sicher nicht, da es für mich suggeriert hat, es würde sich um den erfolgreichsten Film 2013 generell handeln.
> 
> Liest man weiter, bestätigt sich der Verdacht, dass der Film in Deutschland an der Spitze ist.


 
Ein Zusatz "in Deutschland" hat leider nicht mehr in die Überschrift gepasst.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Januar 2014)

auf wie viele zuschauer kommt denn der vermeintliche uber-film gravity? 
der kann ja kaum so weit hinter den genannten gelandet sein, oder?


----------



## NForcer-SMC (3. Januar 2014)

So etwas wie FJG auch noch freiwillig gucken? Beim besten willen nicht. Die Kinovorschau zu diesem Film, fand ich schon lächerlich. Alle lachen über etwas, was nicht mal lustig ist. Das zeigt einmal mehr wie asozial und verkommen unsere Gesellschaft ist. Für mich hatte Hobbit 2 mehr Witz, als dieser Film jemals haben könnte. Und anschauen werde ich mir diesen Schund schon gar nicht. 

 Dann noch dieser asoziale Sprachgebrauch. Grausig.. Das stellt nun mal die Realität dar, wie es in unserem Land wirklich abgeht. Aber daraus noch eine "Komödie" zu machen... oh man. Aber kein Wunder, gerade Jugendliche fühlen sich doch damit abgesprochen, und sind sich gar nicht bewußt sind, wie unsere Welt immer mehr verblödet (aber nein, man versucht eher dieses widerliche "reden" der jugendlichen, als Kulturgut einzuflechten).


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2014)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> So etwas wie FJG auch noch freiwillig gucken? Beim besten willen nicht. Die Kinovorschau zu diesem Film, fand ich schon lächerlich. Alle lachen über etwas, was nicht mal lustig ist. Das zeigt einmal mehr wie asozial und verkommen unsere Gesellschaft ist. Für mich hatte Hobbit 2 mehr Witz, als dieser Film jemals haben könnte. Und anschauen werde ich mir diesen Schund schon gar nicht.
> 
> Dann noch dieser asoziale Sprachgebrauch. Grausig.. Das stellt nun mal die Realität dar, wie es in unserem Land wirklich abgeht. Aber daraus noch eine "Komödie" zu machen... oh man. Aber kein Wunder, gerade Jugendliche fühlen sich doch damit abgesprochen, und sind sich gar nicht bewußt sind, wie unsere Welt immer mehr verblödet (aber nein, man versucht eher dieses widerliche "reden" der jugendlichen, als Kulturgut einzuflechten).


 Tut mir leid, aber ich les da grad nur "mimimi". In was für einer Gegend lebst du denn, dass du offenbar nur Jugendliche kennst, die einen solch asozialen Sprachgebrauch an den Tag legen? Oder guckst du zuviel "Mitten im Leben"? Ich hab berufsbedingt mit etlichen Jugendlichen und Kindern zu tun. Und daher sage ich dir: Lehne dich nicht allzu weit aus dem Fenster, hör mit dem "Mimimi" auf und wenn dir was nicht passt, dann änder es oder werde im nächsten Leben ein Schaf.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2014)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> Aber kein Wunder, gerade Jugendliche fühlen sich doch damit abgesprochen, und sind sich gar nicht bewußt sind, wie unsere Welt immer mehr verblödet (aber nein, man versucht eher dieses widerliche "reden" der jugendlichen, als Kulturgut einzuflechten).


 
Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Der Film trägt sicher nicht zur Verbreitung dieser Art von Sprache bei, er benutzt sie nur als humorösen Effekt und spricht sich deutlich für Bildung und besseren Sprachgebrauch aus. 
Abgesehen davon ist die Sprache, die die Jugendlichen im Film sprechen längst Teil  unserer Kultur, eben weil sie von so vielen Jugendlichen gesprochen  wird. Daran ändert der Film auch nichts mehr.


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

Ein erneutes Armutszeugnis der Deutschen...


----------



## Peter23 (3. Januar 2014)

NForcer-SMC schrieb:


> So etwas wie FJG auch noch freiwillig gucken? Beim besten willen nicht. Die Kinovorschau zu diesem Film, fand ich schon lächerlich. Alle lachen über etwas, was nicht mal lustig ist. Das zeigt einmal mehr wie asozial und verkommen unsere Gesellschaft ist. Für mich hatte Hobbit 2 mehr Witz, als dieser Film jemals haben könnte. Und anschauen werde ich mir diesen Schund schon gar nicht.
> 
> Dann noch dieser asoziale Sprachgebrauch. Grausig.. Das stellt nun mal die Realität dar, wie es in unserem Land wirklich abgeht. Aber daraus noch eine "Komödie" zu machen... oh man. Aber kein Wunder, gerade Jugendliche fühlen sich doch damit abgesprochen, und sind sich gar nicht bewußt sind, wie unsere Welt immer mehr verblödet (aber nein, man versucht eher dieses widerliche "reden" der jugendlichen, als Kulturgut einzuflechten).



Du vergleichst Film A mit Film B. Film B hast du nicht gesehen, weißt aber, dass Film A besser ist. So richtig schlau ist das nicht oder?


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Ein erneutes Armutszeugnis der Deutschen...


 
Hast du den Film denn gesehen? Da gibt es imho deutlich schlimmeres, was an den Kinokassen hierzulande erfolgreich ist


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Hast du den Film denn gesehen? Da gibt es imho deutlich schlimmeres, was an den Kinokassen hierzulande erfolgreich ist


 
Jein und ja.


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Jein und ja.


 
Jein? 
Du bist also nach der Hälfte rausgegangen?


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Jein?
> Du bist also nach der Hälfte rausgegangen?


 
Nein, ich habe ihn gar nicht erst im Kino gesehen. Mir haben schon die verschiedenen Trailer ausgereicht, um den Film nicht zu mögen...


----------



## xNomAnorx (3. Januar 2014)

LordCrash schrieb:


> Nein, ich habe ihn gar nicht erst im Kino gesehen. Mir haben schon die verschiedenen Trailer ausgereicht, um den Film nicht zu mögen...


 
Ach so, also nicht Jein, sondern Nein 
Nur anhand der Trailer ein Armutszeugnis zu erstellen, ist dann aber etwas voreilig 
Die haben mir nämlich auch nicht besonders gefallen und ich bin dann nur rein, weil eine Freundin unbedingt wollte. Und ich war positiv überrascht


----------



## LordCrash (3. Januar 2014)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ach so, also nicht Jein, sondern Nein
> Nur anhand der Trailer ein Armutszeugnis zu erstellen, ist dann aber etwas voreilig
> Die haben mir nämlich auch nicht besonders gefallen und ich bin dann nur rein, weil eine Freundin unbedingt wollte. Und ich war positiv überrascht


 
Naja, nichts, wofür ich Geld im Kino ausgeben würde. Wenns irgendwann mal im Free-TV kommt, werde ich es vielleicht auch mal anschauen, wenn mir langweilig ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (3. Januar 2014)

Filme wie "Türkisch für Anfänger" und damit wohl auch "Fack Ju, Göhte" kann man sich, meiner Meinung nach, ohnehin nur bei nem gemütlichen Abend mit Bierchen und in kleiner Runde anschauen. ^^


----------



## BuzzKillington (3. Januar 2014)

Wow. Hab noch nie was von dem Film gehört. Muss auch zugeben, dass ich lange nicht mehr im Kino war


----------



## LordCrash (4. Januar 2014)

BuzzKillington schrieb:


> Wow. Hab noch nie was von dem Film gehört. Muss auch zugeben, dass ich lange nicht mehr im Kino war


 
Nichts verpasst, weitermachen!


----------

